# Accusé de reception sur Mail



## jurdieu (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai la versin 2.0.5 de l'appli MAIL( la dernière) avec le syst X.4.3 ,et j'ai beau cherché,je ne trouve pas la possibilité de recevoir un accusé de réception lors d'un envoi de courriel de ma part...
Sur Windob,c'est possible,ça serait dommage que ce ne soit pas le cas,sur notre super système.
Qui connait la solution à cela ????? Surtout que Mail devient concurrentiel vis-à-vis des autres applis de messagerie ,bien qu'encore un peu friable,la preuve?????????

Merci d'avance pour les réponses apportées.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

Les solutions sont ici  N'oublie pas de faire une recherche avant de poser une question. D'autre part il n'est pas nécessaire de s'énerver


----------



## jurdieu (28 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les solutions sont ici  N'oublie pas de faire une recherche avant de poser une question. D'autre part il n'est pas nécessaire de s'énerver


Merci pour la réponse ,TibomonG4,mais tu as mal perçu ma question ou je me suis mal exprimé. Je recommence:
Lorsque j'envoie un courriel,je souhaite recevoir un "accusé de réception"..C'est à dire savoir si mon mail a été lu et quand par son destinataire!!!
Suis je plus clair ???????????
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
André


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2005)

Erreur de bookmark. Pour un accusé de réception : Mailpriority sinon changer Mail pour MaxBulkMailer(payant).


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2005)

Ou Eudora, gratuit, payant ou sponsorisé.


----------



## rezba (28 Novembre 2005)

jurdieu a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse ,TibomonG4,mais tu as mal perçu ma question ou je me suis mal exprimé. Je recommence:
> Lorsque j'envoie un courriel,je souhaite recevoir un "accusé de réception"..C'est à dire savoir si mon mail a été lu et quand par son destinataire!!!
> Suis je plus clair ???????????
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses
> André



En passant, tu sais que ce truc-là n'est pas automatique. Dans beaucoup de logiciels de messageries, on peut lire le mail sans renvoyer l'accusé de réception.


----------



## jurdieu (28 Novembre 2005)

Super,je te remercie TibomonG4 et longue vie à Macgé.
Cordialement
André


----------



## MacMadam (28 Novembre 2005)

Grillée


----------



## jurdieu (28 Novembre 2005)

Je ne savais pas,merci pour l'info;
andré


----------



## jurdieu (28 Novembre 2005)

J'ai plus qu'à attendre une mise à jour de Mailpriority. Tant pis pour moi.


----------



## An-Liz (28 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de bookmark. Pour un accusé de réception : Mailpriority sinon changer Mail pour MaxBulkMailer(payant).



Bonsoir,

A priori ce plug-in ne s'installe pas sur OS X Tiger...existe-il pour cette version de Mac OS ??

Merci.


----------



## Psygod (28 Novembre 2005)

'lut

Une question : les Accusés de Réception sont ils dispos sur la version 1.0 (pour Panther) ?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Novembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> 'lut
> 
> Une question : les Accusés de Réception sont ils dispos sur la version 1.0 (pour Panther) ?



il me semble que oui


----------



## Psygod (28 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que oui



Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Novembre 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Merci



pas de quoi ...


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2006)

snif, toujours aucune nouvelle de Mailpriority, ou d'un autre plugin pour Mail 2 de OS X.4 Tiger ? :hein:


----------



## AuGie (30 Janvier 2006)

Déplacé dans Internet


----------

